# Read 1 book every week for a year



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

my goal is to read 1 book every 2(TWO) weeks for a year to catch up on lost reading time.

Ive never been an avid reader but ill be forced to now :idea:clap:boogie


JOIN ME!:yes


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck!

Read books you like btw. I definitely enjoyed reading: 

- A Song of Ice and Fire, George RR Martin
- Shadow and Betrayal (going to read the sequel), Daniel Abraham

Currently reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, Stieg Larsson. Good book.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

I think one week for a book is very fast. Don't make the challenge too hard. It has to be fun too!
One book every two weeks would be more realistic


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

One a week is too much for me. I had 3 weeks to read Game of Thrones before I have to return it to the library and I'm less than half way through (380/800 pages) with 6 days left.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

My concentration isn't nearly adequate enough for that kind of reading now. Good luck though!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to keep up with you. I have Goethe's Wilhem Meister 800+ pages, Sade's Juliette 1100+ kant's critique of pure reason 600+ Schopenhauer's unabridged world as will and representation 1200+ Tolstoy's War and Peace bought for me on Christmas three years ago lol 1300+ Dostoevsky's The Possessed 700+ still ahead of me... no way I'll read any of them in a week, not to put a downer on the idea but I think Kant and Sade between them would actually kill me collaboratively in two weeks through attrition, my mind would choke, too much indigestible stuff at once..actually the fourth book of Schopenhauer's world as will and representation..pfffft... they will either change me or kill me I think, however I go about it, but that's what I need. I would commit suicide even trying to do this in a week.. hesitantly in on the rest..possibly if you decide to do this or whatever.. I can read some books in a day so I dunno, maybe play like snooker. I like to think about things I read and go through it carefully, wouldn't want to spoil these geniuses for myself but equally, we don't live forever, and I won't have all this time on my hands forever, I want to make use of it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The book I read at times can be pretty big - two weeks and I will join you (apart from exam times) I need to do some catching up myself


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just fiction books or nonfiction as well?


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

yh i realised it was too much i change it to 2 weeks lol im still not finished after a week


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey man, I'm up for this. I think it's good you changed it to 2 weeks. I'm an avid reader and I'd struggle to average 1 book a week. I think if you're reading pure fiction then it's doable but once you start mixing in other stuff like self-help books and, for exampe, philosophy books like Adam mentioned above that are incredibly "dense", it would blow you're average out of the water. In fact, what I like to do is have 1 fiction title and 1 non-fiction title on the go at the same time.

I just started Zero Day by David Baldacci. I'll try to post back each new book I get.


----------



## Ariya (Jul 1, 2012)

I start a book but I don't finish it and then start another book without finishing the one i previously started reading.


----------



## singingangel93 (Jul 8, 2012)

I used to read ALL the time. Then I stopped. 

But actually, as of last week, I'm reading more again!! :boogie

And I definitely want to read a book a week for a year! Sounds fun. And doable for some people, as long as the books you read aren't too long. I read 10 books in one week for a book battle competition against the other high schools in my county my freshman year. I was a last minute addition to the team (there was actually 15 books to read but I couldn't read all 15 in time). Most of the books were about 300-400 pages in length. But then again, I love reading and I read pretty fast. I totally understand if someone couldn't read more than one book a week. 

I just got done reading The Lovely Bones. I don't know...I kind of liked it, and yet, I kind of didn't. Some of the reviews said the book was humorous and joyful but I didn't really find it all that funny and the only real joy in the book wasn't until the end of it. But it definitely did help me change my perspective in life somehow - I think I want to try being nicer to people while I'm still alive. ANYWAY, I'm not a book critic, so I'll just stop now. :yes

I just started reading the script to A Streetcar Named Desire by Tennessee Williams. I looooved The Glass Menagerie (probably my favorite play thus far!) so I'm hoping I'll enjoy this one, too. T.W. is an amazing playwright.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I probably read 2 or 3 books per year up until this year. I've made an effort to read more and spend less time watching TV. I still watch way too much TV, but I'm now reading a book every 2 weeks or so too. I've actually being using my ipod touch with stanza as an e-reader and find it a more pleasant experience than reading from a paper book, I would never have believed that until I tried it out.

Here are some good sites if you have an e-reader

http://onehundredfreebooks.com/ Good site, free books change hourly
http://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Do the celebrity magazines count :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah! That's a cool challenge, and then maybe we could post the book+review in a seperate thread??
I'm reading The Eight-Katherine Neville and Opgestaan van de grond-Jose Saramago, with 10 more on the queue.


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try reading this in one week .










Good Luck!


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

20l9 said:


> Try reading this in one week .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, not so hard if you find it interesting and you got much time


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

lovecookies said:


> Again, not so hard if you find it interesting and you got much time


Too bad the cover looks stupid, would not read.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

Iced said:


> Too bad the cover looks stupid, would not read.


:yes


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Iced said:


> Too bad the cover looks stupid, would not read.


How about this cover? It's got a man on a horse


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

dust3000 said:


> How about this cover? It's got a man on a horse


But it's not Mitt Romney's horse.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am reading "Why Men are the Way They Are," "Man in the Trap," and "Under the Dome." I only recommend "Under the Dome" by Stephen King. The other two are just goofy pop psychology books.


----------



## sjshin (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea. I also was a voracious reader but lately I have been getting bored of reading and finding it difficult to stay still for a few hours at a time. I also feel my reading has slowed considerably which is frustrating because of the number of books I want to read on my shelf! Anyway, I'd like to read at least a book every 2 weeks as well. 

Right now, I'm reading Before I Go to Sleep by S.J. Watson 
and Feel the Fear and Do it Anyway by Susan Jeffers. 

Actually I picked these ones up a few months ago but then stopped. I really want to finish books so I picked them up again. 

Happy reading everyone! Never read War and Peace... seemed too long for me!


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

Ariya said:


> I start a book but I don't finish it and then start another book without finishing the one i previously started reading.


 me too:ditto


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

are you serious 1 weekly , are you a speedreader if so what or how did you achieved it ?


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

@ OP:

great goal. i love reading, just dont have much time now a days.

i still have 2 books that i started reading last year and yet to finish them.

Worldwar: In the Balance by harry turtle dove
Absolute War: Soviet russia in the second world war by chris bellamy

i also recently bought biggest brother, biography book about maj.richard winters, from easy company of the band of brothers. but i want to finish my above two books first before i start on this one.

dont know how far along ill get to finishing my 2 books because im gonna be busy with work the rest of the summer then gonna be taking like 5 classes in the fall.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i'd definitely do this. i feel like i have lsot reading time too and nowadays they're turning everything into a movie so im even more motivated. not so sure how this will play out when school starts lol


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't mean to troll, but I hate books


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually maybe I should read the Catcher in the Rye. Anyone read that?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

HeavyweightSoul said:


> Actually maybe I should read the Catcher in the Rye. Anyone read that?


I did. It's good, but not as great as everyone keeps saying (in my opinion). Maybe you should give it a try.


----------



## daysleeper69 (Jul 25, 2012)

I pretty much have this goal set for myself too as I have a lot of free time lately. Reading a lot just wish the internet would stop distracting me I love my kindle


----------

